# Motor Grader per hour ?



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi everyone I know across the country there are different rates but we are expanding and are going to be getting a motor grader Cat 140M AWD to hopefully do our local township gravel roads. What is the going rate per hour for a grader ? I should say we are in MN we have loaders skids trucks and do parking lots but only do smaller private roads. Do you guys charge a different hourly rate for winter plowing vs summer road grading ? Thank you in advance. 
D


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Never did any snow with a grader, I know in construction it would be somewhere between $300.00 $350.00. Grader is the last piece of equipment on the ground that does your fine grade for asphalt or concrete. Hell you can average $200.00 per hr with a trackless doing sidewalks. I'm just sticking my 2 cents in, don't take this opinion to the bank. Good Luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@4x4Farmer


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

oh boy...well this is a tricky one depending on where you are located. I see your in MN so not to far from me as I'm in ND. I'm not sure what the area sees for prices when it comes to construction and final grade type of things. I'm sure that is more as it is way more precise work. I don't know about your townships but if they are like most ND ones they are already broke and cannot afford the 200.00/hr rate. With that being said I am around that 150 mark for snow removal. The county used to only charge 110 when they did it but you wouldn't see them until 3 days after a storm so most the townships are okay paying more for timely service. I charge more for snow removal than summer blading due to the fact its harder on things and your traveling a lot faster and covering more miles.


----------

